# Helko Vario Scandinavian Splitting Axe - 1600G



## southbound (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok so here is what I did 2 years ago...I bought a Fiskars Super Splitter and while it was in the mail I worried about the short handle so I also bought a Helko Vario 2000 Heavy Splitting Axe - 2300G.. In order to get free shipping I thought it would be worth it to order a extra 36 inch hickory handle... Well I like the  Helko better then the Fiskars so it gets used more and after 2 years and more then 20 cords I broke the Overstrike Protector...  So I ordered another but I remembered having the extra handle and decided to get another axe head.. So I get the end cap overstrike protector and  Scandinavian Splitting Axe - 1600G.. Against the manufactures recommendation of the  30 inch handle I mounted it on the 36 inch handle I had....
I now have a new favorite!  

This thing is busting big red and white oak like it was nothing.... I like the Fiskars but it does not do as good a job as the Helko Vario axes.....The only bad thig I have to say about the Helko Vario is that the overstrike protector needs to be made of a better material then what they use. I have a friend that can make me some from steel and I think I will have a few made up soon.....


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

Got a pic of this Modded Ax?


----------



## southbound (Nov 12, 2010)

O and J if you remember me talking of a 044 or 046 the guy that gave me the 64 had he has told me it's mine I just need to pick it up.....

Of coarse it needs bearings but that's just a thing.........


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

I can see a big difference in that over the Fiskars!


----------



## jensent (Nov 14, 2010)

Southbound,
I just swapped a used Fiskars SS for a used Helko Tomahawk W/2300G. heavy splitting axe head. I have been thinking about the Vario W/1600G, Scandinavian Splitting Axe head. That way I could try both 31 inch FG And 36 inch Hickory handles with both heads. If you would could you compare the performance of the Helko axes and the Fiskars SS? 
I did like the Fiskers SS but the trade gave me a chance to try the Tomahawk heavy splitting axe. Got an Email from Fiskars customer service. They confirmed the rumor that a 36 inch handled version of the SS will be available in January.
Those Hickory handles are great looking, but I have been afraid of breaking them. Even so,I still would like to try the Gransfors Bruks Heavy splittting maul. They are balanced weight forward similar to the Tomahawk, but the head is shaped differently,with a narrow, sharp, striking edge. I think you could shave with it.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## southbound (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok after looking threw the forum first thing I can say is I have yet to read a thread about someone hitting their foot with the Helko...

I know the Tomahawk have a shorter handle so I have no opinion on them just on the 36 inch hickory handle.....

The 2300 heavy splitting axe is more like a maul... I does not get stuck in rounds like the Fiskars SS does..It seems to me I spend a lot of time trying to remove the Fiskars SS from rounds not so with the Helko..

As for the Scandinavian Splitting Axe - 1600G it really works a trick on twisted grain and knotty rounds.. It will get stuck like the Fiskars SS but it will be much deeper in the round....

Now for the hickory handle I have split at least 20 cords with my 2300G and you can see in the pic's it is still in good shape...

In short the Fiskars will hang on the wall from now on....


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Southbound, thanks for posting the review and the pics...  I like the Fiskars SS better than stuff I have used in the past, but certainly think I would like to test out the Helko Vario 2000 Heavy Splitting Axe - 2300G.  Can't see where it would hurt to have one around, so will order one before spring wood cutting season starts.  Maybe my new favorite?

Where is the cheapest place that you've seen them?

Thx,

B


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, one other thought.  I keep a can of spray silicone around while I am splitting.  Every so often I douse the Fiskars/Maul/Axe, what ever with it.  I usually spray some on when I finish, and let it dry for next time, as well.  I find that it mostly eliminates sticking in tough rounds.  It also seems to turbo charge penetration into rounds.


----------



## southbound (Nov 15, 2010)

I got mine here  http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11718


----------



## jensent (Nov 17, 2010)

Southbound,
Thanks for sharing. I like the Tomahawk 2300. It doesnt seem to want to stick. By the same token there are times when it doesnt seem to want to penetrate, but then, that if what keeps it from sticking. Maybe your on to something with the 1600 Scandinavian splitting axe from Helko. That design looks good, but I wish it was twice as heavy. Fiskars SS with the new 36in handle may be the ticket. 
Tom


----------



## mayhem (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like a nearly identical designed head, but a larger edge, heavier head and a longer handle...no wonder is does a better job.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Looks like a nearly identical designed head, but a larger edge, heavier head and a longer handle...no wonder is does a better job.



Zactly what I was thinking.  The light head weight and short handle of the SS made me feel like I was beatin' wood with a stick.  I don't have any problem with swinging a heavier head - so I always thought that the SS design bumped up about 35% would be the ticket.  Looks like the Helko did just that.


----------



## southbound (Nov 18, 2010)

Nope it is nothing like the fiskars..The shape of the head is of it's own design....


Take a good look here.........  http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14661


----------



## dlaurinaitis (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a fiskars and I like it, but you must remember that it is only a 40 dollar tool.  

Its not surprising that an 80 dollar splitting axe is better.  Especially one that is modified with a custom longer handle.  

It does look very slick though....


----------



## jensent (Nov 18, 2010)

The handles on Southbound's axes are not custom,but an option. You can order various length handles of hickory or fiberglass composit. Almost all parts are interchangeable.
The three heads that are available for splitting axes are of different design,weight, and purpose. 
2300 heavy splitting axe is 5lb.
1600g Scandinavian splitting axe is 3.5lb.
1500g Light splitting axe is 3.3lb They called this a medium duty German style splitting axe. It is designed like the Fiskars SS.
I followed Southbound's link to Hartville Tool and found that the 1600g Scandinavian splitting axe w/31in fiberglass handle is on sale for $37.16. It was $67.99. Just placed an order.  Those parts interchange with my 2300g Tomahawk. Total w/shipping was $46.11. I'll give it a try.
Tom


----------



## mayhem (Nov 18, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Nope it is nothing like the fiskars..The shape of the head is of it's own design....
> 
> 
> Take a good look here.........  http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14661



I was looking at the middle instrument compared to the Fiskars on the right...guess I looked at the wrong one.  How well does the middle one work?


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> Nope it is nothing like the fiskars..The shape of the head is of it's own design....
> 
> 
> Take a good look here.........  http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14661



Sorry for the lack of clarity - I was looking at the 2300G - looks to be pretty close in design to the SS only bigger , but I have never seen one in person, so can't comment on the details.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 18, 2010)

Clearly *not* Scandinavian, but I'd bet this would out-split *all* the products mentioned.


----------



## southbound (Nov 19, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> southbound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 2300 is a monster compared to the SS.....


----------



## Sisu (Nov 19, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Clearly *not* Scandinavian, but I'd bet this would out-split *all* the products mentioned.



Nice display of PPE!    That inspires me to wear this, the next time I am out splitting.....


----------



## mayhem (Nov 19, 2010)

DUDE!  NOT COOL!


----------



## southbound (Nov 19, 2010)

Why????


----------



## mayhem (Nov 20, 2010)

Cuz its gross.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 20, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> The 2300 is a monster compared to the SS.....



Thanks for the review, southbound. Around here one would think not supporting fiskars would result in a public beating or something lol. I have heard very little about other brands equal to or greater than fiskars, so good to know there is some other options out there. The short handles SS doesnt seem right to me (though I have not tried) so I was going to wait for the supposed long handle version thats yet to come out. 

So if you were to buy one, which would you buy? The 2300 or the 1600 scandinavian with the longer handle? Keeping in mind that I usually split cherry, black locust, ash and oak, and often can be quite large. Mostly cherry so far, and even though most of it is fairly easy to split I had a large stack of rounds from my last years cutting (probably almost a truckload worth) that I just could not split with an 8# standard maul. I mean there are several peices with 12 impacts on them and nothing... If one of these Helko Vario might work better I'm willing to try.

Also, having used both these and the FSS how do you think the FSS would be with the upcoming longer handle version? More equal or would your money still be on the Helko Vario?



			
				Jags said:
			
		

> ...so I always thought that the SS design bumped up about 35% would be the ticket.  Looks like the Helko did just that.


Well not nearly 35% though... looks like the specs are 1/2lb heavier is all, and the Scandinavian is 1lb lighter.


----------



## Allan Lindh (Dec 27, 2010)

With them big old unsplittable rounds, just take your saw and put a notch down a few inches on the bad end,
 cut through the crossing knot if there is one
   then they usually split, but if not, use a steel wedge and a mall.
My rule is not to hit the bad ones more than 3-4 times, much quicker to just grab the saw and cut through the bad part
IMHO


----------



## southbound (Dec 27, 2010)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢

I find it hard to believe that you are having such trouble busting large rounds of those species.....  

Well for the bigger rounds I start with with the 2300......


----------



## bboulier (Dec 27, 2010)

Southbound.  I use rubber protectors on my wooden maul handles.  Would those work on a Helko Vario?


----------



## southbound (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry not sure??


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 28, 2010)

southbound said:
			
		

> â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢
> 
> I find it hard to believe that you are having such trouble busting large rounds of those species.....
> 
> Well for the bigger rounds I start with with the 2300......



Southbound, I never claimed to be Paul B... and fare far better in cross country races than strongman competitions. With that being said I do believe I can swing a maul with the best of em. The average size pieces I can send flying to the neighbors yard... however the larger ones just dont want to split. Many say they split easier in freezing temps so I actually went out today (was in teens) to split one of the big locust rounds. This was one of the larger ones, about 24" length and diameter around 18". I started near the outside, maybe 3" in and took about 5-6 hits to chip off a piece. I was able to work around the block and got it down to one roughly 8x12 piece that I wanted to just split in half. Was not able to. Even after splitting all the outside around the whole thing I took a dozen swings at the center and it never split. Guess I need to do some more curls.


----------



## southbound (Dec 28, 2010)

When I encounter something like this I use the 2300 and I will swing like I want to split it in half but I aim for the edge.. Really hard stuff takes a few swings but almost always starts a crack through the middle...


----------

